# Turkish Walnut



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I recently replaced the stock on one of my old shotguns. It is a Churchill 20 ga O/U. The stock has been broken for around 30 yrs and I never could find a replacement. The original Churchill shotguns were made in England and can bring $10,000 or more nowadays. Many other companies awhile back brought out their own Churchills, most were made in Spain or Italy. Mine was made in Italy. Anyway I took the old busted stock and made myself two new enclosed reeds, plan on making an open reed also. Here is a pic of the calls and the shotgun with new butt stock. I was very surprised the stock matched the forearm.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That came out really nice !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some phenomenal recycling there!

It does look different than black walnut.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice work on the O & U and the calls!!!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Great looking calls! I've wanted to try stock making myself, nice work! Did you do any checkering?... (another thing I've wanted to try)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The stock came with the checkering on the pistol grip, I just had to fit it to the receiver, which took a little while but with a dremel tool not to bad.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job Ed. By looking at it you wouldn't know it is from different guns. Looks great. I really like the different wood tones in those calls. They draw your eyes to the beauty of the wood.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I was going to put a lot more coats of my acyrlic coating to get a show finish, but I think I am going to use these 2 calls this year. When I decide to put them up I will sand and give them more coats.

I wish I knew what they used to finish the stock and on the original one, because the lighter color part of wood on the stock when finished is an amber color and if you look, the clear finish I used is a lot lighter color. I am thinking it might be from age, as most finishes darken with time. I figure the stock has been in storage for a long time. But I also know the stock when I bought the gun was never as light as the 2 calls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking calls there Ed. Shotgun too.


----------

